# Reusing crib mattress?



## MamaRuga (Apr 23, 2008)

I know that the recommendation is to get a new mattress for baby #2 to decrease chances of SIDS. I'm sure that many families just reuse their first one, though.

I've got DD #1 mattress that she used for years in the crib/toddler bed. Once she moved onto the bigger bed, I still used it for her on the floor in my room in case she wanted to be closer to me in the night. We had big issues with her jumping and playing on it, though, so I finally put it up. It has been through some wear and tear, but seems to still be in basically good shape.

Now DD #2 is 10 months and I've been putting her down in the crib with that same mattress. Since she is an older baby, I think it is probably ok. But I'm just wondering what other moms would do.

If the mattress was not new and had been really really used a lot, would you still use it as long as the baby was older?


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

We reused our crib mattress for the second child since it was still in good condition. Anyone know where that recommendation comes from?


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

I had not heard about replacing mattresses. I plan to use the same crib mattress with baby #2. DD used it for about 20 months for all naps as well as nighttime sleep but it's in great shape and firm as ever. I never considered replacing it and I think I'll stick with that plan.


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)

The risk of sids increases with subsequent children. This is beleived to be because of crib matters reuse. Let me see if I can find a link


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

This is just my own personal theory and I'm not debating any studies or stats on the issue.... but I *highly* doubt the actual mattress caused SIDS in those instances. SIDS is more prevalent in families of lower socioeconomic status, teen moms, etc. I'm guessing it's just coincidence that they were also on a used mattress. The actual cause may have been that the mattress had spent years absorbing cigarette smoke, in a garage absorbing car fumes, in a basement growing mould, etc.

Not every report/study makes the distinction between SIDS and asphyxiation, so while there may very well be a statistical link between used mattresses and actual SIDS. I'm also wondering if the numbers have been adjusted to compare to the amount of babies who don't incur SIDS but slept on a used mattress... until they do, you might as well say that being a boy could cause SIDS because it's 50% more prevalent in boys than in girls. You could also say that the colour blue causes SIDS because if you surveyed every parent of a SIDS baby, an unusually high number of babies would probably have been wearing blue clothing.


----------

